# Has anyone heard of Sunnydae Kennels?? website included



## guccissima (Oct 4, 2010)

HOME

This kennel has affordable puppies and located in Arizona, not too far from my SoCal location. I'm curious if anyone has heard of this and if it's reputable.
Thank you!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Well, what LINE of GSD are you looking for? American Show lines, German show lines, working lines?

These dogs are American show lines.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Well-the first thing I noticed there's no health testing mentioned (hip & elbows)-which is a deal breaker for most buyers of GSD.

They are also selling horses and goats...


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

There really isn't any mention of anything on their site, but it's easy enough to go to offa.org and look up the names of the parents.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I looked them up and the sire is OFA hips and elbows but the dam is not on the site.


----------



## guccissima (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm just looking for a healthy companion pet with a good temperament. I will ask the owners on the discrepancies that's posted on this thread.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Hard to say if they're reliable they don't have much information on the site. 

All the pups he has for sale are older. I'd ask if they've been returned, if so why. 
If they've never left, why is he having such a hard time getting rid of his litters? There could be a lot of different reasons, some reasonable, some not. I'd be curious.
I'd also ask about the OFA results for the dam.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

The front page alone would be enough to scare me away. Breeding dogs to suit the buyers desire? So, thats more important than the breed standard or improving the breed? 

The dog you choose? So, the breeder lets the buyer choose? Because most reputable breeders choose the appropriate puppy themselves, no one knows the litter better than them and temperament testing puppies is incredibly difficult to do. 

Calling the breeding a business bothers me as well. There is nothing wrong with having income from the breeding, but I'd rather go with a breeder who is doing it for the passion of the breed and any income is secondary to that.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Hard to say if they're reliable they don't have much information on the site.
> 
> All the pups he has for sale are older. I'd ask if they've been returned, if so why.


Because the puppy deposits are non-refundable, but once you take a puppy home, there is a 48 hour full refund policy. If you change your mind, you may as well take the puppy for a spin so you don't lose your deposit


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Because the puppy deposits are non-refundable, but once you take a puppy home, there is a 48 hour full refund policy. If you change your mind, you may as well take the puppy for a spin so you don't lose your deposit


Oh you're quick, I never though of that!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Wow... some major jumping to conclusions here....

If a breeder does deposits, they are usually non-refundable. It has absolutely nothing to do with "take the pup for a spin". 

As far as pups being older, I agree ask why but do not assume it is because they were returned or the breeder "can't sell pups". Very often breeders will keep a pup or two back for a while to grow them out and see how they develop before placing them. Sometimes because the breeder wants to keep one himself for performance or show and wants more information to go by so lets the pups mature more so he can make a more informed decision, sometimes just to get a better idea, first hand, of what he is producing since again older pups provide more information in that regard. 

Looking at the website, there isn't enough info to go by to really say for or against. No pedigrees posted, no titles or OFAs. Doesn't mean those dogs don't have those things. They might not, or the breeder may just not be website savy and hasn't posted them. The only thing you can do is contact the breeder and ask. And also contact past puppy clients and inquire with them what their dogs are like, how the breeder has been to deal with, etc....


----------

